# Is anyone doing the glamerous ride "Tour De Staten Island"



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I just signed up for it but I have been off the bike for almost 3 months now and its killing me. The weather has been so bad this winter I have been kept out of the saddle.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I just hope that people who ride this year realize that they cannot ride in the middle of Hylan Blvd. and must ride single file. Seems like they think that the rules do not pertain to them.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

A LOT of the riders are not from Staten Island, me included, and are not familiar with which roads are main and side. It is easy to assume that for an event like this that the "group of riders" would occupy the road like a parade would. However for this ride that is not the case and people are not aware of that. 

I would not be mad at them for this, but instead make them aware when they are on any of the main roads.

I would have been good and more responsible for the even organizers to have this escorted by police or someone.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I gave it some serious consideration but decided to take a pass. I haven't exactly been what you would call active in the saddle either, but what really made me decide not to do it was the amount of annoying riders I encountered when out riding that day last year. It kind of reminded me of the scene in 'Jaws' where all the fishermen take to their boats to score a reward for catching the shark.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I've lost interest in doing the local NYC rides. The events are either over-booked or have too many cyclists who aren't used to riding, or worse engage in unsafe practices, at least that was my experience with the 5 boro.

Last year and the year before I did the Gran Fondo. Nice event but the start of it is a it unsettling with many riders bolting out and crowding the roads only to see them give up way before the finish.

Favorite ride at this point was the Catskill Gran Fondo. Am trying the NY to Montauk ride this year and will see how that goes. 

My opinion is there are some fantastic routes just outside NYC and its worth exploring them and not stay so close to home.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Trek_5200 said:


> I've lost interest in doing the local NYC rides. The events are either over-booked or have too many cyclists who aren't used to riding, or worse engage in unsafe practices, at least that was my experience with the 5 boro.
> 
> Last year and the year before I did the Gran Fondo. Nice event but the start of it is a it unsettling with many riders bolting out and crowding the roads only to see them give up way before the finish.
> 
> ...


Oh Trek, I'm with you on many points, crowding is one. We all have different thresholds of what's an expectable crowd size. For me, the 5BBT is ridiculous with 40,000 cyclist, its out of the question and was the worst ride of my life. But the other Borough tours are expectable size for me.. I love when the slowpokes just plain ole get in the way. Its fun to watch them suffer trying to keep up. 

I also agree there are quite a few out of NYC organized rides and maybe you have done them already, but for other readers there is: tour de Yonkers, Hudson Valley and Escape NY ride just to name a few that come to mind immediately.

You must take these "fun" rides with a grain of salt. Its all just a goof and an opportunity to show off your bike, loosely bond with other enthusiasts bike nuts:shocked: and not to really to get pumped up about. There is always someone along these rides who gets in over their head and cant fix a flat and so I get enjoyment in helping them out and to get out of walking the dog..

I think it was you who first alerted me about the catskill fondo with a post and now I am very interested in that one even though I don't stand a shot in hell of coming in the first 3k people. lol. I am counting on a smaller crowd than the NJ Grand Fondo.

In conclusion, of this winded posting, just ride baby!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

chriscc63 said:


> Oh Trek, I'm with you on many points, crowding is one. We all have different thresholds of what's an expectable crowd size. For me, the 5BBT is ridiculous with 40,000 cyclist, its out of the question and was the worst ride of my life. But the other Borough tours are expectable size for me.. I love when the slowpokes just plain ole get in the way. Its fun to watch them suffer trying to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all the the things I've said about the Catskill Fondo, I'm now half expecting a post in August that it's not all I said it was


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

It was exactly what I thought. The riders that participated have no clue what the rules of the road are. I live on Staten Island and wouldn't dare ride my bike on the roads here. I saw riders all over Hylan Blvd !!!! I choose to ride in NJ up 9w mostly and west Jersey and there are many experienced riders when I ride. This bike tour was amateur hour !!!! They give riders a bad name.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

figures. Someone should just detonate the bridges and kick this island out to the Atlantic ocean.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

9W9W said:


> figures. Someone should just detonate the bridges and kick this island out to the Atlantic ocean.


WTH dude? I live here!!! 

Like I said, I knew it would be a sh!tshow.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Come on U guys. No need to hate. Like I said these local NYC rides are just a goof, just to get everyone off there Krispy kream filled asses for the day. Also, In this case to have a beer at the finish line with everyone else. 

Don't take these events too seriously.

So what they are all over the road, let-em get hit. :aureola:


----------

